# Seite lädt unendlich lange



## rollerueckwaerts (9. September 2008)

Hallo,
habe ein großes Problem.... seit ich meine seite nun nicht mehr am windows xp mit xampp bearbeite, sondern aufm mac mit mamp, lädt die seite ewig lange.
Hab sowohl mit firefox, safari und und und probiert .... es lädt und lädt und lädt.
Habe auch mit firebug nach möglichen Ursachen gesucht doch ich blicke ehrlich gesagt nen den kompletten Funktionsumfang Firebugs, deswegen half es mir auch nicht wirlich.

Hab mal die komplette html-seite angehängt als .txt Datei angehängt (da man hier keine html-files anhängen darf)
 auch diese will bei mir nicht aufhören zu laden  
vielleicht findet ja jemand den Verursacher, oder kann mich beruhigen das es nur bei mir so ewig lang lädt
Ich hoffe zumindest drauf 

Lieben Dank schonmal jetzt.
Greetz
Tobi


----------



## ZodiacXP (10. September 2008)

Also ich kann ein bisschen PHP aber das hat nix mit PHP zu tun.
Eher Hosting & Webserver, da ich vermute das dein Mamp einfach noch nicht richtig eingerichtet ist.
Schon mal eine html Seite nur mit dem Inhalt "foo" oder einem einzigen Wort anzeigen lassen?
Und wie greifst du auf deine eigene Seite zu?
localhost / 127.0.0.1, über deine IP oder über sowas wie dyndns(.org) ?
Sowas hatte ich auch mal als die Firewall nicht richtig eingestellt war.
Oder nutzt du PHP? Wenn ja, gibt es da Schleifen drin?


----------



## Klein0r (10. September 2008)

Liegt es denn an der Seite?
Also werden andere Seiten noch normal geöffnet oder sind alle langsam?

Bei Möglichkeit 2 wärst du im falschen Forum 

lg


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (10. September 2008)

Also alle Seiten unter Adresse http.//localhost/ laden ewig lange 

war aber davor nicht so, da hab ich meinen winrechner als xampp server mit dyndns etc ... beutzt. 
Jetz am Mac lädt er jede seite der Page nicht fertig, jeder Browser.
Also liegts entweder an Mamp oder meinem PHP Code richtig ? Mamp scdhließ ich aber dennoch als Fehlerquelle aus, mac toolz laufen doch einfach immer *g

Ich hab mal im Firefox getestet, wenn ich das "Grafiken laden"-Häkchen entferne, lädt er die seite ganz normal und richtig. Zwar ohne Bilder *g aber auch ohne Verzögerungen.
Nur leider zeigt mir Firebug nicht an an welcher Grafik es konkret scheitert


----------



## Gumbo (10. September 2008)

Ist Genanntes nur die Ausgabe eines PHP-Skriptes oder ist es das PHP-Skript selbst?


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (11. September 2008)

die angehängte datei ist nur die *Ausgabe* des phpcodes


----------



## ZodiacXP (11. September 2008)

rollerueckwaerts hat gesagt.:


> Nur leider zeigt mir Firebug nicht an an welcher Grafik es konkret scheitert



Dann binde die Grafiken einzeln nacheinander ein:

Alle Grafiken aus Source raus.
Graifken aktivieren.
Eine Grafikdatei wieder einfügen.
Neuladen.

Da wird sich der Übeltäter schon zeigen.
Wenns bei der ersten nicht klappt dann probier die anderen trotzdem.
Wenn keine klappt stimmt was mit deinem Mamp nich


----------



## Gumbo (13. September 2008)

Hast du mal geprüft, wie lange die Laufzeit des Skriptes ist?


----------

